# HERFAPALOOZA pictures and stories!!!



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well as some of you may know I put together a camping HERF trip for some fellow puffers from Washington and Oregon. Although it rained hard and rained almost the whole time we still managed to have a great time! Ok atleast I did  Just ask the guys...... Apparently the first night I drank a little too much and ended up almost naked next to the wood stove. Hopefully no one else has that photo! I want to thank everyone who came for making it such a wonderful weekend. Also shame on you guys for taking advantage of an opportunity to bomb me  Ok ok ok I was blown away by everyones generosity, here are the few photos I snagged, and the amazing smokes I recieved. Also as much as I hate to compliment a LOBster, Clancy thank you for Behike 54 and those delicious treats 

Please feel free to share your pictures and a little story if you would like.

the tent....
















enjoying a Viaje Roman Candle 9 X 50!!!!








Some of the guys on day 2








and of course a fire on night 2 when the rain stopped.








Juicestain's Bomb!








From David_EMS!








And from Mr_Mich for my birthday, holly crap!!!!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like a great time, brad! next time you guys should come to georgia


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

It was a great time all around, and was definitely fun meeting fellow puffers face to face.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Photo time! Woo. I only took photos during PG times. Everything after dark stays in the dark.

Another shot at the tent that saved the whole trip. Without this thing it would have been miserable.









Why would it have been miserable? Well... I call you westerners Wet Siders for a reason.



























All that rain and the cold temps sure made the smoker seem... Well really smokey...









And speaking of food.









Mr Mich cooking with gas.









Edit: Apparently I accidentally shot a couple seconds of video of this...





And a couple of my personal smokes on the trip.





































Another huge thanks to Brad for the setup and the good eats. Despite the nearly constant rainfall I had a fantastic time and can't wait to do it all again.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

neil said:


> next time you guys should come to georgia


Hell Yeah!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

That looks like a lot of fun! I hope to set up something like that here for an AR/OK/MO Herf.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> Although it rained hard and rained almost the whole time


You say that like its a rare occurrence in the NW...j/k. Actually that looks like a real fun time.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought about you guys as I drove past Denny Creek west to stay in - oddly enough - Lynwood Friday and Saturday night. Wife ran the Rock-n-Roll half marathon (did a great job - ran around a 2:20 in her first half) so I spent the weekend in downtown Seattle.

Even more oddly, it didn't rain a bit during the race - rain didn't hit until the afternoon. Rained before, rained after.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dudes, looks like an awesome time!!! Very sorry to have missed it. 

Next year is a non-baby year, so do it again so i can come, yeah?!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a great time Brad! That BBQ looks GOOOOOOD!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hopefully Juicestain will log in and upload some photos too, I know he took a few. Great times had by all....especially for Mom Joke Friday, David had me laughing so hard I cried a couple of times.


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a good time! If you guys do it again, hopefully in the near future, I am in.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm superbly jealous of this outing.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like a blast! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

HAHA, Almost naked by the wood stove...LMAO!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> HAHA, Almost naked by the wood stove...LMAO!


Brad texting friend: Your stove sucks, it is only like 65 degrees in here.
Friend reply: That is when we usually get naked and huddle.
Brad to David: Here take my picture.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Brad texting friend: Your stove sucks, it is only like 65 degrees in here.
> Friend reply: That is when we usually get naked and huddle.
> Brad to David: Here take my picture.


I have evidence now. But I cannot share it as I am sure he sent it in confidence, but man what a great picture...lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Cigars look absolutely *fantastic*! The company looks absolutely *inviting*! The rain looks absolutely *unforgiving*! The Big Tent looks absolutely like *salvation*! Camping looks absolutely *deplorable*! Call me when you guys meet in a nice hotel, with real beds, dry clothes and some nightly entertainment (not naked men huddling near a stove)!!

Seriously - Glad you all had fun.... really.... honestly..... I mean it!!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> The Cigars look absolutely *fantastic*! The company looks absolutely *inviting*! The rain looks absolutely *unforgiving*! The Big Tent looks absolutely like *salvation*! Camping looks absolutely *deplorable*! Call me when you guys meet in a nice hotel, with real beds, dry clothes and some nightly entertainment (not naked men huddling near a stove)!!
> 
> Seriously - Glad you all had fun.... really.... honestly..... I mean it!!!!


HAHAHAHA


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Call me when you guys meet in a nice hotel, with real beds, dry clothes and some nightly entertainment (not naked men huddling near a stove)!!


There was an inn about 5 minutes away... But who wants to deal with a designated driver... Sucks to be that guy.


----------

